# tren ace with slin pin?



## Sp250 (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm waitin on my tren ace to show up, and was wondering if a slin pin would work ok? Would be much easier for ed injects and would be able to hit diff muscles I would never think about with my 23 guage. If so, what's the guage that works best with ace?


----------



## SRX (Nov 20, 2011)

If your lean enough to get the oil into you muscle. I can use a slin pin on calf,shoulders,bi/tri. I do find Tren A a bit painfull.


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 20, 2011)

Slim pins work fine.


----------



## J.thom (Nov 20, 2011)

try it out and see how easy it is to push the oil through the slin pin.


----------



## ecot3c inside (Nov 20, 2011)

J.thom said:


> try it out and see how easy it is to push the oil through the slin pin.



 is that sarcasm?...


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 20, 2011)

Sp250 said:


> I'm waitin on my tren ace to show up, and was wondering if a slin pin would work ok? Would be much easier for ed injects and would be able to hit diff muscles I would never think about with my 23 guage. If so, what's the guage that works best with ace?


Yes, just back fill the 29g insulin syringe with a regular pin. I usually back-fill 3 slin pins and keep two as preloads for the next couple of days. I love hitting pecs and delts.


----------



## rippedunit (Nov 20, 2011)

works great, tri's and chest perfect !


----------



## J.thom (Nov 20, 2011)

ecot3c inside said:


> is that sarcasm?...



No


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 20, 2011)

SRX said:


> If your lean enough to get the oil into you muscle. I can use a slin pin on calf,shoulders,bi/tri. I do find Tren A a bit painfull.



You don't need to be über lean. 15% or lower is fine.


----------



## Sp250 (Nov 20, 2011)

Sweet....got some slins on order just now.....can't wait to give tren a run.....thanks for the input bros!


----------



## BigD4life (Nov 20, 2011)

SRX said:


> If your lean enough to get the oil into you muscle. I can use a slin pin on calf,shoulders,bi/tri. I do find Tren A a bit painfull.


 as far as pinfull, I guess it depends on who made it, I get no pip what so ever from my tren, even on my quad which is my sensetive muscle, i get no pip
gl


----------



## antonoverlord (Nov 20, 2011)

^^agreed me neither and i used slin on glute just press in hard and like bros said u can do subcanteous so its ok if u dont get it all the way in muscle


----------



## BigBird (Nov 21, 2011)

If you're rotating sites, 23 ga is fine to hit the same site once a week.  I prefer to hit delts ED with 27 ga 1/2" slins or even 25 ga. 5/8" IM pins.  It was easiest to get an exact measurement using the 27 ga slin pins and Tren ace pushed through it fine.


----------



## Hell (Nov 21, 2011)

Been using 29g back filled for my delts for my tren ace. I still use 25g 1 in for my glutes and quads...


----------

